# 2005 GMC Sierra Focal build



## ColeBlooded (Nov 10, 2013)

Alright so Ive finally started my SQ build and decided to share it with you guys. First off credit on most of this goes to The Performer, Ive known him along time and he knows his ****. To start off the truck is a 2005 GMC sierra ext cab z71 blah blah blah that's not what we are here for. I intend to make everything look as stock as possible with some exceptions of course, this being too low budget but obviously not on the high end either.
Included in this build:
-Focal Polyglass 3 way Components
-Alpine 9887
-Rockford Fosgate Power 600-4 for the Focals
-Probably a JL-10W1 (haven't decided yet)
-Old kicker SX400.2 for the JL
-Stinger 8000 series RCAs
So far we have built the pillars, door pods to house the 4" mid range, and built a back panel behind the extended cab seat to hold the amps. Here is a few pictures for the start


Why didnt GM finish the back wall, oh wait your not supposed to be able to fold the seat down



Finished back wall with 1/2 mdf for amps



A Pillars







4" Door Pods which fit behind the stock grills













And some interior mods







More to follow..


----------



## ColeBlooded (Nov 10, 2013)

Update on the build
We got the 6.5s mounted as well as the amps/crossovers/distro block and the truck completely wired. Here's a few more pics to complete the build minus a sub which I cant decide on what I want. 















And did I mention it sounds Amazing!
(Sorry this is my thread from another forum just decided I would post it on here)


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Well well! Looky who popped in! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

I had this one on my phone too that missed your update. 










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bravo gents, bravo if this was a low budget build I would love to see what you consider no budget build...


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice work. Those a-pillars look super clean!


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

How are you retexturing the A pillars?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Very nice work. Need more details! I am getting ready to start a build in my '03 Silverado SS. Would love to see more pics leading up to the finished product. I.e. How did you attach the amp board to the back wall? More info on the a pillars and pods.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Flash69 said:


> How are you retexturing the A pillars?


Both the pillars and 4" pods are wrapped in vinyl. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Old Skewl said:


> Very nice work. Need more details! I am getting ready to start a build in my '03 Silverado SS. Would love to see more pics leading up to the finished product. I.e. How did you attach the amp board to the back wall? More info on the a pillars and pods.


Amp board is attached with 5 rivet nuts and stainless machine screws. 

Maybe I can talk him into posting up all the big 3 wiring and ground work underneath the truck... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ColeBlooded (Nov 10, 2013)

As The Performer said the pillars and pods are wrapped in vinyl, I will take some more pictures tomorrow of all the wiring upgrades, grounds, power wires, mounting of the amps, etc. Soon to follow will be probably a JLW1 down-fired underneath the passenger back seat running on that kicker sx amp and a suede headliner. Let me know if anyone needs more pictures or info on this build.


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm anxious to hear your thoughts on the front stage performance. I'm wanting to put a hybrid audio l3se in the same location in the door that you used. I really like the mount ya'll made for the mid, it looks great as well as the rest of the install.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Finally another truck build. Now if someone can do a NNBS Silverado that I can copy off of! Hahaha. Great work.


----------



## ColeBlooded (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok i took some pictures of the wiring upgrades, basically we upgraded the power wire from the alternator to the distro, power from battery to distro. And the for the grounds, ran a ground from battery to motor, from battery to frame, and then where the amps are there is a bolt running through the cab so that the grounds for the amps ground to the frame as pictured. 

I need a battery...

]



Right underneath where the battery ground ties to frame



Heres underneath the cab where the ground ties to the frame



And then on every speaker (tweets, midranges, midbases) I added these connectors in case I ever take the door panels or the pillars off since the midranges and tweeters are mounted to the panels.



A little extra focal touch


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Forgot a picture of some more lighting we did. http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o469/The_Performer/stero redo/20131207_230018.jpg

I'm told the new sub and enclosure will begin shortly... 

Isn't that right homie? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JORGEFLG (Jan 24, 2014)

that door panels looks so good! congrats and I'm waiting for updates.......


----------



## derek0606 (Dec 1, 2010)

Great work! Is this a customers car or will it be there in June?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Love it! I'm considering those speakers for my Tahoe. May have to copy your install. Also with the light in the dash did you have to solder them all in? I havent picked up my Tahoe yet or I would just pull some panels and look


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

derek0606 said:


> Great work! Is this a customers car or will it be there in June?


Yes it will be at the June show. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## XJ Jay (Jul 10, 2014)

Any more pics of the A-pillar/Tweeter pod build and maybe a driver seat perspective. I have my tweets mounted in the factory locations pointing towards the center of the windshield and its less then ideal


----------



## nervepain (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you recall the measurements for the amp rack on the back wall? I have an '06 ext cab and am looking for ideas.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

No recollection of the measurements but it's nothing a tape measure won't fix.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I am in the middle of my install and an amp rack of 14" by 55" will fit between the plastic rear side panels. I made mine 40" but wish I would have used the full 48". I wasn't thinking.


----------

